# Towing with 07 murano



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

14foot monark johnboat with Nissan outboard won’t Be to heavy on the murano won’t it? Shouldn’t Be anymore than 800 pounds total..
I’ve pulled this boat with a 2500 Chevy with no problem at all..
Aside settin the emergency brake on the floor, are there any issues I need to Ben aware of with this murano?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan on towing a fairly sizable load, the ATF may get overheated; something to definitely avoid. You probably should consider installing an extra ATF cooler. Here's some:








Best Transmission Coolers: Improve Your Car’s Performance


Looking for transmission coolers? Our team of experts narrowed down the best transmission coolers on the market. Read this review and save yourself time and money.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

The 14foot Monark johnboat isn't any more than 750pounds. With outboard and trolling motor and gas tank and motor shouldn't be a problem should it?? The murano.. is rated 3500pounds max towing as far as I know...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's the roll of the dice! To be on the safe side, I would recommend installing an extra ATF cooler.


----------

